# The "Liberator"



## bob-bqn (Apr 11, 2006)

Several have asked to see my new smoker so I'll post a few pictures. These were taken when we picked it up at Gator. Since getting home I've been playing catch-up and haven't had time to turn around twice. I hope to spend some time with it this weekend but have several briskets to cook. Anyway, here's a peek:

















It's made from 24" pipe, the main is 6 feet long the upright is 24"D x 30"W x 36"T. Haven't had time to play with it yet.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 11, 2006)

Damn bro! That's awesome!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 11, 2006)

yo bob dude,
thats way cool !!


----------



## cheech (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice,

Let us know how the briskets turn out.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 14, 2006)

Howdy Cheech. 

I just re-read my original post and realized that I may not have been clear about the briskets. I have 7 briskets to cook this weekend but unfortuantely the *Liberator* hasn't been seasoned or tuned yet so I will be cooking the briskets in the GOSM's. Hopefully I'll have time to fire up the beast and get it started on its journey down the smoky trail.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 14, 2006)

Well the brisket count upped to 8 because my wife wanted one too. :D  The GOSM's are puffing away since 0900.

Got the Liberator all oiled up and smokin' away since noon. Just put the tuning plates back in and will try to do some adjusting after a while. Been taking HIGH resolution pictures today. Here are a few that have been shrunk down to fit in your monitor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 :

















The fire box has an eagle cut-out with a cross to symbolize "God & Country". 8)


----------



## scott in kc (Apr 15, 2006)

Bob, Congrats Brother on a totally awesome rig!! I'm green on all sides, enjoy!!


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Scott.

I have it seasoned and believe it is tuned pretty close. It's been a long day with 3 smokers running simultaneously but itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s been fun. :D


----------

